# Jumeira Beach Closure-Alternatives?



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

As most of you know, the Jumeira Open Beach and Jumeira Beach Park are going to be closed down. The former will be closed for 2 years to be 'redeveloped' into what will probably be a swanky strip of hotels, Starbuckses, and boutiques-judging from the number of cranes on site, this is almost certainly the outcome. The latter will be closed to make way for the new Canal. 
While I have fond memories of the Park, I am absolutely appalled that the Beach is closed. It was an integral part of my Dubai lifestyle, and was always convenient for an early morning jog, or a place to meet friends in the fresh air. The Beach was heavily utilized by people going for 7 am jogs or swims before going into the office, diving groups, busloads of tourists, and large groups of Emiratis, Arabs, Filipinos, and Indians, particularly on the weekends. 
The point of this thread is to reminisce with fellow beachgoers, and also to ask-is there a viable alternative? The Mamzar Beach, while picturesque, is more of a lagoon/lake and so not really for beach purists (plus location not central). Online there are some references to a 'Jumeira Corniche' but I have not found it, nor have I seen signs on the Jumeira Road-does anyone know anything about this? The Umm Suqeim beach while nice, is a bit out of the way, and IIRC does not have the capacity to accommodate large crowds. It seems that for the time being, the nearest real public, open-to-all beach, is in Sharjah. 
The Jumeira Beach was one of the very few public spaces able to take in large crowds, and was particularly popular with lower-income residents. My biggest fear is that what used to be the Open Beach will turn into a JBR-esque concrete monstrosity that cannot be enjoyed by those who do not have the money. 
At first, I thought the closure was for some upgrades (better toilets/showers etc.) but this does not seem to be the case. I just think it's sad that such a major landmark that was used by residents on a daily basis needs to be appropriated and turned into a touristic destination.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Unfortunately what we saw as unspoilt beaches the government saw as unused real estate.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's Sunset/Kite Beach too.

This is what's going to happen to Open Beach:






























> “The project will innovatively combine upscale living with distinctive retail and leisure attractions, an integrated outdoor living environment and engaging beach activities. La Mer will emerge as a world-class destination in the heart of Jumeirah.”
> 
> On North Island and South Island, La Mer will include fully integrated residential neighborhoods that comprise a total of 688 apartments and villas as well as a 160-key hotel to meet the expected influx of tourists. The project will also launch a range of retail and F&B concepts, some of which will mark their foray into Dubai.
> 
> Centrally located, the core value of the project is its leisure and entertainment hub that adds a whole new dimension through its offerings that focus on water play, beach sports in addition to skate boarding, outside gymnasia and youth activities. As part of its leisure and entertainment component, the project will additionally include two marinas for yachts, and a park.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

It's good that the shortage of hotels in Dubai has been acknowledged...


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yikes. 
Just what Dubai doesn't need-an integrated commercial-residential beach district featuring overpriced units and the same old F&B outlets. 
I am surprised the local residents did not complain-how will nearby residents like having this nearby? Did no one think to circulate a petition to stop this?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

omar92 said:


> Yikes.
> Just what Dubai doesn't need-an integrated commercial-residential beach district featuring overpriced units and the same old F&B outlets.
> I am surprised the local residents did not complain-how will nearby residents like having this nearby? Did no one think to circulate a petition to stop this?


Hi,
Petition - i dont think they are allowed here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

omar92 said:


> I am surprised the local residents did not complain-how will nearby residents like having this nearby? Did no one think to circulate a petition to stop this?


Nobody knew about it until the boards started to go up and even then nobody really knew why. The guy who owned the snack kiosk was in tears at getting told on what was effectively his last day of business.

Further along just past the beach park, they've redid the walkway and the jogging track. But being Dubai there's no cycling, rollerblading etc. Pats on the back all round there. 

Also there's no beach at that point, just rocks.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks awful. 

There's tons of construction all over Jumeira these days, including a new business/shopping district on the opposite side of Sheikh Zayed from the Dubai Mall. But it'll probably feature the same range of shops and restaurants so nothing new, really.

There's still stretches of open beaches in Jumeira 2-3 as well as Umm Suqeim. Kite beach can be busy but the end nearer DOSC tends to be quieter.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Nobody knew about it until the boards started to go up and even then nobody really knew why. The guy who owned the snack kiosk was in tears at getting told on what was effectively his last day of business.
> 
> Further along just past the beach park, they've redid the walkway and the jogging track. But being Dubai there's no cycling, rollerblading etc. Pats on the back all round there.
> 
> Also there's no beach at that point, just rocks.


No surprises there-it was his livelihood, and I remember the same people being in the kiosks for a long time. 
Last summer I made it a habit to go to the beach every morning (6.30-8 am) and I'd see so many people for whom exercising at the beach was their daily routine. What are these people doing now I wonder? 

I really ought to check out the smaller beaches further down the road, but I doubt they'll be the same. The open beach had place to park, shower/changing facilities (limited but at least they were there), and a great pier which had some nice views of Dubai's skyline. 

Btw, I never figured out which one Kite Beach is? Is that the one in Umm Suqeim near Bu Qtair (the primitive fish shack)?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Are there any facilities on Kite beach? I don't think it's comparable or is it?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's some of those round changing pod things, that's about it I think.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Gavtek, I think I need a more family friendly beach then


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

So I took a look at some of the smaller nameless beaches on Jumeira Road-none have shower or toilet facilities or paved areas for parking although one has changing cabins. No umbrellas or sunbeds for hire.
The water and sand are the real thing however and I guess going for a walk or jog or to just sit with a good book it's fine.


----------

